# Lego Guessing Game



## Padre (Apr 1, 2012)

My daughter sent me this on Facebook and I got  real kick out of it.  It's entitled "First you don't get it... Then you do... And then you can't UN-get it!
 (plz respect others experience and keep it to your self, the key)"

Have fun.


----------



## AKBeaver (Apr 1, 2012)

I got part of it. Great puzzle!


----------



## Haynie (Apr 1, 2012)

Its a dolphin!


----------



## juteck (Apr 1, 2012)

I get 1,2, and 4 on the left, and 1, 2, and 3 on the right.  I'm still thinking about the other two.......


----------



## Xander (Apr 1, 2012)

Just colored blocks to me. I don't get it. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## AKBeaver (Apr 1, 2012)

juteck said:
			
		

> I get 1,2, and 4 on the left, and 1, 2, and 3 on the right.  I'm still thinking about the other two.......



Stuck on the same ones.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Got'em but I had to dig back to my child-like side.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 1, 2012)

Interesting how something so simple reminds you of a @%#€¥ :biggrin:

I got most but not all of them.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 1, 2012)

AKBeaver said:


> juteck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we spill the beans yet? I'm stuck on the sames ones noted above!

EDIT: I did some googling and know all the answers ... I've never heard of the two unknowns.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm with Xander - colored blocks, I'm sure I'll feel real stupid if I ever figure it out or are told.  An answer is welcome.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you want to know the answers highlight the rest of my post 

Left to right, top to bottom
* The Simpsons
* Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
* South Park
* The Smurfs
* Asterix, Obelix, Dogmatix
* Bert and Ernie
* Donald Duck, Huey, Dewey, and Louie
* Lucky Luke and the Dalton Gang

AK


----------



## navycop (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. I was starting to pull my hair out.. those that know me already know I have little hair as it is.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 2, 2012)

I never would have figured it out. A couple of those I've never even heard of.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 2, 2012)

2 of those, I've never heard of. I got the rest of them.


----------



## Mapster (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it sad if I am still a kid and I don't get it? I feel like this was made for adults because I haven't even gotten one!


----------



## Monty (Apr 2, 2012)

76winger said:


> I never would have figured it out. A couple of those I've never even heard of.


Same here


----------



## mredburn (Apr 2, 2012)

I had guessed correctly on 3 of them, my grandson recognized or guessed correctly one more. Other than that I dont watch enough tv.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 2, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Can we spill the beans yet? I'm stuck on the sames ones noted above!
> 
> EDIT: I did some googling and know all the answers ... I've never heard of the two unknowns.



Me either.


----------



## el_d (Apr 2, 2012)

I was thinking it was Chris, Brian and Peter. Dont know the other guys.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Apr 2, 2012)

juteck said:


> I get 1,2, and 4 on the left, and 1, 2, and 3 on the right.  I'm still thinking about the other two.......



Exactly my predicament.  Better than I thought I'd do once I figured out what I was supposed to figure out

Ah, and now that i've seen the answers, I've never heard of the other two.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Hmmmm*

I figured out what we were to look for but would never have guessed more than one...at least 4 of the others I've never heard of and wouldn't have know enough to guess more than one of those I have heard of.


----------



## McBryde (Apr 6, 2012)

Very cool, Padre. I guess it shows just how childlike (or childish depending on who you talk to LOL) I am, I got all but 2. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 6, 2012)

McBryde said:


> Very cool, Padre. I guess it shows just how childlike (or childish depending on who you talk to LOL) I am, I got all but 2.
> Thanks for sharing.


 I think you have to be more into TV than I have ever been....even after seeing the answers I couldn't have gotten them.


----------



## McBryde (Apr 7, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> McBryde said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, Padre. I guess it shows just how childlike (or childish depending on who you talk to LOL) I am, I got all but 2.
> ...



Haha, Smitty! Yeah, I do like my TV.
I have a 2-year-old so cartoons have been a mainstay around our house lately. :biggrin:


----------

